# "They're Under The Rocks"



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, if I told you "The're all under the rocks", who would know what this means?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

they're spawning


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

is this why I got skunked the last two nights at hoover fishing for cats?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap, right you are Dink. Heard that phrase for the 1st time last night.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

maybe il get some tomorrow when i go out. I hope i do. But you never know.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yeap, right you are Dink. Heard that phrase for the 1st time last night.


its a spawning term i hear often on the lower GMR. as you know that river has little to no mud and therefore doesnt hold logs or has many log jams for flatties to spawn in so they seek out big rocks, concrete slabs, etc.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i;ve heard the phrase before. and i think they are under the rocks


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Will the flats spawn in moving water or slack water. I had heard from someone that they will move up into riffles this time of year at night to hunt and was curious if this is where they would spawn also. Do they seek out the big rock or slabs in the current. S


----------

